# Double garage conversion



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

The time was right for a garage conversion. I started with a double garage with 2 single doors with a pillar in between. The problem this gives is it limits the cars I could get in. The inside was a mess. The previous owner of the house had it set up as a games room and utility room, no good as a garage.

Starting point, you can see the single doors and pillar.



Here's what's on the inside.





I chose a custom Horman door. I had the single version in my last house and my Dad has the exact door I put in. Here it is during the instal.



On discussion with my neighbour, I decided to plaster the inside. A much better finished was achieved.





I started a little prep on the floor at this stage to get ready for the floor installation.



More floor prep and the walls painted.





Flooring and lighting in. Tuff-tiles installed giving the look I was after. Lighting installation complete. 6 LED battons, 4 on 1 switch and 2 on another allows flexibility in lighting. Ultimately it's not a detailing studio, it's a garage. There's a need for a tumble dryer and fridge freezer in there but pretty much everything else is detailing gear or tools. I have more portable lighting than I can shake a stick at so I haven't gone with fixed high wall mounted lights for detailing.





Finished!


----------



## WRX (Jun 24, 2019)

Very nice. Looks perfect to me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

Very nice - in fact far too nice for those cars!
(presume your others are stored elsewhere)


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looks really good now, the single door gives so much more flexibility :thumb:


----------



## RoyW80 (Jan 20, 2013)

Looks great

I have the same kind of setup myself with the 2 single doors and a central pillar. 

How much of a job was it to remove the pillar? I assume a strengthening beam was required. 

Waiting for my single doors to pack up so that i can replace with a larger single

Roy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Awesome work Chris, next step a cheeky little pressure washer build?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Looks good. Presume you used a steel beam when you removed the central pillar between the doors?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks really good


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

grunty-motor said:


> Very nice - in fact far too nice for those cars!
> (presume your others are stored elsewhere)


I have 5 cars so need a few places to store things :lol:



RoyW80 said:


> Looks great
> 
> I have the same kind of setup myself with the 2 single doors and a central pillar.
> 
> ...


I got 2 garage door company's to quote to do the door. One had their own in house builders who do the work so quoted it as a package and the other - the company I went for, had a recommended builder but I could chose anyone. As it was, their recommended builder was the cheapest and being recommended I went for them and they were great. The doors came out, the centre pillar came down and the beam went in on a single day. The garage was secured with ply and battons and 2 days later the garage door company came in and installed the door in a day.



bluechimp said:


> Awesome work Chris, next step a cheeky little pressure washer build?


I'd be lying if I said it hadn't crossed my mind but it'll have to wait. I can't slide so much as a take out coffee past the Mrs after my spending on this one!


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Dodo Factory said:


> Looks good. Presume you used a steel beam when you removed the central pillar between the doors?


Indeed. Wasn't much trouble though.


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

Chris Donaldson said:


> I have 5 cars so need a few places to store things :lol:!


FIVE!!!

Can you have a word with my wife please as she not happy with the 3 i have and the Yaris on order. And lets not talk about motorbikes!!!!


----------

